# Quest: Rechtzeitig reparieren



## solaris9 (24. April 2007)

Hallo Mittelerdler,

ich habe von Tindr eine Quest bekommen Sand, Steine und Gips zu besorgen. Das habe ich erledigt und Tindr hat daraus 3x Mörtel gemacht den er mir mit gibt. Als Folgequest sollen nun Risse im Kanal in Thorins Halle (Halle der Händler) damit repariert werden. Ich bin kreuz und quer durch das Wasserbecken geschwommen, aber einen Riss konnte ich nicht erkennen. Wer weiss wo der sich befindet? In der Questdatenbank gibt es noch nichts dazu.

cu
solaris9


----------



## Grauwolf (24. April 2007)

"Ich bin kreuz und quer durch das Wasserbecken geschwommen, aber einen Riss konnte ich nicht erkennen. "

Mörtel im Wasser funktioniert nicht. Du musst die Kanalwände von außen abdichten. Such den Eingang in den Tunnel in der Nähe des Kanals.


----------



## solaris9 (25. April 2007)

Hallo Grauwolf,

habe es jetzt gefunden, danke für deine Hilfe :-)


----------



## Morwing (28. Mai 2007)

solaris9 schrieb:


> Hallo Grauwolf,
> 
> habe es jetzt gefunden, danke für deine Hilfe :-)




Wäre nett wenn du es uns mitteilen würdest, ich suche schon ne ganze Weile und finde nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morwing (28. Mai 2007)

Ok, habe es jetzt auch gefunden. Es ist so offensichtlich das man es schon wieder übersieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor der Halle der Händler geht ein ziehmlich breiter Weg nördlich nach unten.


----------



## Perfect Insanity (30. Juli 2007)

Morwing schrieb:


> Ok, habe es jetzt auch gefunden. Es ist so offensichtlich das man es schon wieder übersieht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist das bitteschön für eine Aussage?

Ich hab den Riss immernoch nicht gefunden :/ 

Hoffe auf baldige Antwort, vllcht. markiert ja auch jemand das ganze auf der Karte

Lg

Edit: Habs gefunden.. dabei war ich da schon kurz vorm gucken :/ Also, hat sich erledigt


----------

